# Neurology/Interventional Radiology



## decordova8 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all!

This is my first time using the thread.  I own a medical billing company and I have a new client. He is a Neurology/Interventional Radiology doctor.  I have never, ever done this type of billing.  Any suggestions as to where can I get a little knowledge of the procedure codes and the way these surgeries are coded.  HELP.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, first I would get a list of the procedures they bill out then go from there.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 6, 2012)

decordova8 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first time using the thread.  I own a medical billing company and I have a new client. He is a Neurology/Interventional Radiology doctor.  I have never, ever done this type of billing.  Any suggestions as to where can I get a little knowledge of the procedure codes and the way these surgeries are coded.  HELP.



Z-health publishing and MedLearn have excellent books to help you.

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## decordova8 (Jun 6, 2012)

You're right......Thanks


----------



## decordova8 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just received some info through ZHealth.  Good stuff......Thanks


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Z-health publishing and MedLearn have excellent books to help you.
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I also recommend Clinical Examples in Radiology published by AMA/ACR.  It's not specific to neuro interventions, but it does often have interventional cases. 

(Thanks Jim, for the plug for MedLearn! - and if you or anyone else has suggestions for the MedLearn books/charts - what you would like to see, don't like, etc, please message me.  We do like to hear from the customers so we can make the information even better. 

Donna Richmond


----------



## Coder2009 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Additional informational site - IR Provider*

http://www.sirweb.org/
has good information also, in relation to the IR provider standpoints in regards to the procedure performed very informative.


----------



## sarahkoz610 (Jun 18, 2012)

One thing to make sure is that you do your research .  Some of the codes are investigational and have alot of guidelines with medicare, I have 5 years experience with this.


----------



## decordova8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys...!

Thanks so much for your help.  I got the procedure codes from my doctor.. This question is for u guys.  I'm starting from scratch with this doctor.  My question is: when billing codes 75665-26/37184 does the 37184 need a 59 modifier? or it's billed alone since it's a different procedure? Thanks guys!


----------



## jtuominen (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a CCI edit between the unilateral cerebral carotid angiogram code (75665) and the primary mechanical thrombectomy (37184). If your provider has performed a seperately reportable diagnostic study in the same setting as the intervention, then you should append modifier 59 to 75665 to show it is seperate and distinct from the primary mechanical thrombectomy.

For alot of IR procedures, you will run into quite a few CCI edits, CodeManager from the AMA has a CCI editor in it that is very helpful to check these out. Otherwise there are way too many to remember!

Best of luck!


----------



## decordova8 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Modifier 59*

Wow.......It all makes sense to me now.  Thank you so much for your explanation.  I'v never coded this type of specialty and I'm a little lost.


----------

